# Another foolish nation



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many of the farmer have been murdered in these countries and their land has been confiscated by the government. The next stupid thing they do is leave it idle and raise no food. I have said this before: if killing is higher on their list of priorities than eating then let them face the consequences. I don't think we should ship a single grain of wheat or corn to places this barbaric. They can spend a lot of time killing each other, but don't want to spend any time raising food. If we send them food I think we are guilty of supporting the continued murder in these hate filled countries.

http://news.yahoo.com/zimbabwes-white-f ... 21942.html



> HARARE, Zimbabwe (AP) - Most of Zimbabwe's white farmers were stripped of their land in often violent evictions that started in 2000. Now the remaining white farmers are on edge because of threats of new evictions linked to the country's long-running political turmoil.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Guess they have not heard the old saying......"Don't bite the hand that feeds you"..........................


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Most of Africa is like that, thanks to the destabilization by the communists in the 50,s, probably aided in part by our own VIA back then too. Sad dam Huesain was a tyrant but he paled when compared to a lot of these l" leaders" ( the guy with the most guns) in A lot of those countries. Not much, if anything, we can do about it. ( except keep those dratted " Liberals" out, Plainsman!). All their fault!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya those darn liberals. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Ya those darn liberals. :rollin:


Soon Washington will pass a bill to amend the civil rights act and add another protective class.... Liberal/Conservative. Depending who is in power at the time. Because it seems both of these classes "hate" each other. So then anything that happens will be considered a "hate crime". LOL

At least we on here most of the time play nice in the sand box. :beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

LO Chuck, but still, I don't want to import one of these cruel crazy dictates from anywhere else in the world. We all complain about the various parties, but we still have the best country and government anywhere in the world. Sure, some other govts and countries are in our league too, like Canada, but if you collectively compare say, the top free countries in the work against all comers we'd be so far in front of the rest of the pack we might all quit our collective *****in! :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> but if you collectively compare say, the top free countries in the work against all comers we'd be so far in front of the rest of the pack we might all quit our collective *****in! :wink:


Agree 100% !!!!!!

Well I will be heading out to ND in about a week. going to visit some friends and try my luck on some lakes. Hope the weather stays nice... even though weather man says it is supposed to be cooler. Oh well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ooooooh Chuck your nasty rotten blueplater. :lol: Oh, forgot this isn't farmerbuddy. :lol: In that case give me a call when you come if you pass through Jamestown.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's gonna sound racist but many African nations are ruled by stone age governments. For whatever reason they don't seem to have advanced socially as fast as many other cultures. They are not alone. Some Asian cultures and south and Central American cultures are in the same boat.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

You are right Dakotashooter. I'm sure glad all of us here picked the right parents! 
Good luck Chuck! can't help you with ice fishing. Killin bass down here in sun land and slopping sunscreen on daily.


----------

